
Iqaluit man uses free Amazon shipping to fuel food charity - mmastrac
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/free-amazon-shipping-fuels-iqaluit-food-charity-1.3594729
======
neil_s
I don't understand, what's the big story here? Amazon offers free shipping to
a remote place, whereas normal grocery shops pass the high shipping costs on
to consumers. So guy living in this place is using Amazon for the food
shopping. Also, he's donating that food to local schools.

------
ikeboy
By using prime shipping for non personal/ resale use, he's violating Amazon
terms.

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=1...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=13819201)

Same applies in Canada
[https://www.amazon.ca/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=2...](https://www.amazon.ca/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201025540)

This is no different from "man steals from big company to fuel food charity".
If you wouldn't support that, what's the difference?

(I doubt his account is going to last too long if he's buying $7000 worth of
food, but maybe Amazon will like the PR or something and let it go.)

~~~
kelukelugames
Interesting point. I imagine it's a bad PR move for a company to enforce the
terms in this particular case.

~~~
ikeboy
Whoever looks at his account might not have seen this article, anyway. I
imagine spending $7000 on food gets your account flagged.

